
Prioritizing Original News Reporting on Facebook - catacombs
https://about.fb.com/news/2020/06/prioritizing-original-news-reporting-on-facebook/
======
onyva
My pihole and lockdown are blocking all genocide-FB related domains... What’s
their-too little-too-late spin this time?

